# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  C++ и MASM

## 6opoDuJIo

как прицепить к C++ проэкту .dll сделанный на масме?

----------


## Myrgy

Для статической линковки нужен еще .lib файл.
Для динамического не нужно ничего кроме правильно написанной DLL и знания названия нужных функций.

----------


## koleban

Сообщение 04.09.2009, 14:53 - думаю ему уже все равно :)

----------


## Myrgy

на дату не глянул... :) наверное да.)))

----------

